# Milan Napoli, secondo anello Verde! Pieno di napoletani?



## SuperPippo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, sono un tifosissmo del Milan, non sono un'assiduo frequentatore dello stadio, ma ogni anno almeno 4/5 partite vado a vederle, quest'anno ho deciso di vedere Milan Napoli, vado con la mia ragazza ed un'altra coppia, il mio amico ha fatto i biglietti per il secondo anello verde, stamattina al bar un mio conoscente che segue assiduamente il Milan, mi ha fatto preoccupare, dicendomi che il secondo anello verde è sotto il settore degli ospiti, e che anche se è settore casalingo ci saranno i milanisti ma la maggioranza saranno di tifosi del Napoli, visto che vado con la ragazza non vorrei avere problemi, vado tranquillo?


----------



## Plasma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao.I napoletani ci sono sempre,specie quelli mischiati,così come succede sempre con i gobbacci....vieni anche a Roma nel settore ospiti pero'.....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2014)

quello che dico io non fa testo perché è una sensazione personale, non vorrei essere trattato come razzista o simili, vado abbastanza spesso allo stadio, ma una delle partite che non andrei mai a vedere, soprattutto se con la mia ragazza o altri miei cari, è proprio Milan-Napoli (a maggior ragione in un settore pieno di napoletani) 

comunque è già grave il fatto che allo stadio ci saranno quasi più napoletani che milanisti, capisco in milan-juve quando san siro era in gran parte bianconero, ma addirittura farci "conquistare" da questi qui


----------



## SuperPippo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quello che dico io non fa testo perché è una sensazione personale, non vorrei essere trattato come razzista o simili, vado abbastanza spesso allo stadio, ma una delle partite che non andrei mai a vedere, soprattutto se con la mia ragazza o altri miei cari, è proprio Milan-Napoli (a maggior ragione in un settore pieno di napoletani)
> 
> comunque è già grave il fatto che allo stadio ci saranno quasi più napoletani che milanisti, capisco in milan-juve quando san siro era in gran parte bianconero, ma addirittura farci "conquistare" da questi qui



Capisco che il secondo anello è praticamente attaccato sotto al terzo anello(ospiti), ma se è un settore per i tifosi del Milan, perchè ci stanno più napoletani che milanisti?


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2014)

A Milan-Napoli in generale sparsi in TUTTI i settori ci sono tantissimi tifosi del Napoli, stanne certo. Quindi ovunque tu vada hai la probabilità di avere avversari vicino, stanne certo. Comunque vai pure tranquillo, l'unica cosa che ti può salire sarà un nervoso assurdo se dovessero segnare ed esultare a casa tua come animali.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Dicembre 2014)

10 anni fa tutto ciò non sarebbe successo..ora nonostante mille tessere,divieti e limitazioni succede
comunque stai tranquillo che non ti succede nulla..tanto gli ultras del napoli non verranno perchè non hanno la tessera del tifoso


----------



## SuperPippo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi, il timore c'è l'ho perchè sono un tipo tranquillo e non mi va di litigare soprattutto per il calcio, figuriamoci ora che porto per la prima volta la mia ragazza, poi le poche volte che vado a vedere il Milan non vado mai al secondo anello verde, ma questa volta ho fatto fare tutto ad un amico, e se non ne parlavo al bar stamattina manco sapevo di questa storia, poi una cosa è un settore dove trovi pochi napoletani sparsi in mezzo a tutti milanisti, una cosa e come mi hanno detto stamattina al bar, ovvero che saranno loro in maggioranza, comunque guardando questo video quello che mi hanno detto viene confermato, perchè se non sbaglio il napoletano che riprende è nel secondo anello verde, infatti riprende in alto dove c'è la vetrata e la rete divisoria che separa dal Terzo, e nel settore ci sono alcuni con la maglia del Milan in mezzo a una marea di napoletani, anche se oltre ad esultare non vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Alekos (11 Dicembre 2014)

SuperPippo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il timore c'è l'ho perchè sono un tipo tranquillo e non mi va di litigare soprattutto per il calcio, figuriamoci ora che porto per la prima volta la mia ragazza, poi le poche volte che vado a vedere il Milan non vado mai al secondo anello verde, ma questa volta ho fatto fare tutto ad un amico, e se non ne parlavo al bar stamattina manco sapevo di questa storia, poi una cosa è un settore dove trovi pochi napoletani sparsi in mezzo a tutti milanisti, una cosa e come mi hanno detto stamattina al bar, ovvero che saranno loro in maggioranza, comunque guardando questo video quello che mi hanno detto viene confermato, perchè se non sbaglio il napoletano che riprende è nel secondo anello verde, infatti riprende in alto dove c'è la vetrata e la rete divisoria che separa dal Terzo, e nel settore ci sono alcuni con la maglia del Milan in mezzo a una marea di napoletani, anche se oltre ad esultare non vedo nulla di strano.



Un paio di anni fa ci furono dei disordini perchè un'invasione di napoletani nel secondo verde costrinse perfino gli abbonati rossoneri a trovarsi un altro posto. 
I napoletani saranno ovunque, ma il secondo verde è sicuramente il posto peggiore.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Dicembre 2014)

Anche a Milan-Juve era strapieno di tifosi ospiti nel secondo e terzo anello...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Dicembre 2014)

SuperPippo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il timore c'è l'ho perchè sono un tipo tranquillo e non mi va di litigare soprattutto per il calcio, figuriamoci ora che porto per la prima volta la mia ragazza, poi le poche volte che vado a vedere il Milan non vado mai al secondo anello verde, ma questa volta ho fatto fare tutto ad un amico, e se non ne parlavo al bar stamattina manco sapevo di questa storia, poi una cosa è un settore dove trovi pochi napoletani sparsi in mezzo a tutti milanisti, una cosa e come mi hanno detto stamattina al bar, ovvero che saranno loro in maggioranza, comunque guardando questo video quello che mi hanno detto viene confermato, perchè se non sbaglio il napoletano che riprende è nel secondo anello verde, infatti riprende in alto dove c'è la vetrata e la rete divisoria che separa dal Terzo, e nel settore ci sono alcuni con la maglia del Milan in mezzo a una marea di napoletani, anche se oltre ad esultare non vedo nulla di strano.



la tua paura cos'è?che qualcuno ti faccia qualcosa?allora stai pure tranquillo..a meno che non vai in cerca di grane non ti succede niente..se invece il problema è i tifosi che esultano succederà certamente e anche in maniera evidente..e di sicuro saranno molti i napoletani.
La differenza rispetto alle ultime due stagioni è che non ci saranno gli ultras del napoli perchè quest'anno non c'è la vendita libera quindi tutti quelli che non hanno la tessera del tifoso(e a napoli nessun gruppo organizzato ce l'ha, stanno a casa)


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2014)

SuperPippo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono un tifosissmo del Milan, non sono un'assiduo frequentatore dello stadio, ma ogni anno almeno 4/5 partite vado a vederle, quest'anno ho deciso di vedere Milan Napoli, vado con la mia ragazza ed un'altra coppia, il mio amico ha fatto i biglietti per il secondo anello verde, stamattina al bar un mio conoscente che segue assiduamente il Milan, mi ha fatto preoccupare, dicendomi che il secondo anello verde è sotto il settore degli ospiti, e che anche se è settore casalingo ci saranno i milanisti ma la maggioranza saranno di tifosi del Napoli, visto che vado con la ragazza non vorrei avere problemi, vado tranquillo?



Meglio che rivendi i biglietti su E-bay e aspetti la prossima partita..


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ma stai tranquillo. Io, da milanista, andai a vedere Napoli-Milan (3-1, quando partimmo in vantaggio con Aquilani), nei distinti. Ero tipo l'unico milanista nel raggio di non so quanti metri quadrati e non è successo niente.

E andai anche ad un altro Napoli - Milan, perso sempre 3-1 credo, mi pare nel 2007. Tutto liscio come l'olio.

Quindi figurati a San Siro.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

Cioè se la tua paura è che succeda qualcosa di brutto no, stai tranquillo. Se non hai voglia di cercar rogne non ti succede nulla, se lo vuoi fare anche il bar sotto casa è pericoloso. Se poi ti darebbe fastidio aver gente che potenzialmente esulterebbe tutt'attorno a te allora si, rinuncia ad andarci. Ma se vinciamo godresti come un riccio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2014)

Poche cose nell'universo sono più brutte del guardare Milan - Napoli circondato da napoletani


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma stai tranquillo. Io, da milanista, andai a vedere Napoli-Milan (3-1, quando partimmo in vantaggio con Aquilani), nei distinti. Ero tipo l'unico milanista nel raggio di non so quanti metri quadrati e non è successo niente.
> 
> E andai anche ad un altro Napoli - Milan, perso sempre 3-1 credo, mi pare nel 2007. Tutto liscio come l'olio.
> 
> Quindi figurati a San Siro.



Vabbè ma aldilà di tutto tu porti alquanto sfiga...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Dicembre 2014)

Vogliamo il racconto eh!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2014)

SuperPippo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono un tifosissmo del Milan, non sono un'assiduo frequentatore dello stadio, ma ogni anno almeno 4/5 partite vado a vederle, quest'anno ho deciso di vedere Milan Napoli, vado con la mia ragazza ed un'altra coppia, il mio amico ha fatto i biglietti per il secondo anello verde, stamattina al bar un mio conoscente che segue assiduamente il Milan, mi ha fatto preoccupare, dicendomi che il secondo anello verde è sotto il settore degli ospiti, e che anche se è settore casalingo ci saranno i milanisti ma la maggioranza saranno di tifosi del Napoli, visto che vado con la ragazza non vorrei avere problemi, vado tranquillo?


Sai come hai goduto!


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma aldilà di tutto tu porti alquanto sfiga...



Mi sono auto inflitto un daspo


----------



## debbym86 (16 Gennaio 2015)

io nn mi fiderei...succede sempre qualcosa..per carità nn sn razzista però con quelli bisogna pensarci bene


----------

